# Looking for a plazmaman intake Manifold. R34 GTR



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking for a plazmaman intake Manifold. Anyone got anything about.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

For what car?


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

R34 GTR


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Talk to him. Nice chap, he bought a gold oem badge from me. Super nice guy.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Talk to him. Nice chap, he bought a gold oem badge from me. Super nice guy.


will do


----------



## Danjason (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey


----------



## Danjason (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey


----------

